
Zuckerberg: Google, Yahoo, Microsoft Collect Data 'Behind Your Back' - jacquesm
http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2396026,00.asp
======
davidtyleryork
Interesting, and undoubtedly true. But the pot calling the kettle black
doesn't make the pot any less black

